# Ready4pullback- a few new updates.



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Very Nice It looks well thought out. Like the camo too


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice Job .. 

Looks Tippy


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

Between you and tom, you guys are gonna make me go get another 13 

Looks good man. i like the little side mount for the depth finder.


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

Thanks! I wanted a little side console so that I could see my depthfinder and also hold some switches for the nav lights and a few other things I wanted to put in but haven't yet. It turned out OK, just made it from some plywood I had laying around and then varnished it. I did the same thing with the Trolling motor mount. Just fashioned it up from a 2X4 and plywood then I went to Home Depot and got some shelving stock and cut it to size. Heres a few other pics.


----------



## gnuraider (Nov 4, 2008)

yeah...looks good, nice work on the TM and depthfinder mounts.

I'm diggin' the camo too...my Classic has the same paint job.

Where do you do most of your fishing? I went to grade school and first 2 years of HS up the road in Royal Oak @ Shrine...it's been a while, but maybe I would recognize some places...


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

I fish alot on the Portage/Huron chain out towards Dexter and Pinckney and also the Bruin Chain near Chelsea- all part of the Waterloo Recreation Area. Up towards where you were we fish on Cass Lake and that whole area near Keego Harbor. Plus we fish out on the St. Clair Flats. Belleville lake is close to home and offers some nice carp action on the fly rod and there are a couple nice flats there too.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

sweet boat dude! Since I sold my lowtide 15 then I'm getting a 13ft camo gheenoe and a new....nevermind ;D


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

haha, don't we all! I like my 13. It's a fun little boat and it works great for me. I can do everything with it (within limits) I fish most of the time with it, but its a great sandbar hopper. With alot of my friends big boats all rafted up on the bar, we use mine like a micro-launch. Take people in to our out from shore, run to the party store for more beer, or just go for a cruise from sandbar to sandbar without having to untie the big boats. Its seriously the best boat money i've ever spent! I get alot of people that want to know more about it. Most people think I've got it overpowered with a 6, but I tell em I'd rather have a 15 they think I'm nuts. If they only knew... I think the last step in this boats fabrication story will have to be a false floor in the cockpit, and a forward casting deck and a rear raise poling deck- not a full blown platform but just a little raised deck to pole and cast from.


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

The side console is the BOMB!!! Looks awesome. I would get a tiny tach or SenDec tach. 

Really cool rigg.


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

I've thought about a tiny tach, but I guess I'm not sure of the advantages? I haven't played around with the propping on this boat nor with a jackplate. I guess if I was going to do that, I would rather get a bigger motor than the ol' sixer. Thanks for all the compliments!


----------



## snookermanjeff (Jun 2, 2009)

look's like a smallmouth killer to me lot's of room nice rig


----------

